# CERTIFICATIONS!!!!



## Magrocha (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello everybody,I gotta a big and very interesting question about a free certification for you folks out there !!i was doing some research and I found out that there's a free certification.which is ZYXEL ZCNP.i want to know if that is true!?and if anybody ever got it?! And how did it help it on your Career ?!and if it will hell me as an entry level guy in the IT FIELD? Now and if will help me more than regular certifications such as a+ or net+? Any comments would be Appreciated..thanks.
Here is the link :
http://education.zyxel.com/certification.asp


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Considering I've been into computers for over 30 years and working in the IT and certification fields for 15 years... and haven't ever heard of it, I'd say no, it's not gonna help you one bit.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I can't help but wonder how anything of any real value in the industry can be totally free, I mean how do they pay the bills? So I share my fellow staff member's view here.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sounds like a load of BS to me.


----------



## Magrocha (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys.if anybody knows more information .let me know.ill keep you guys update if I find out something.


----------



## RecklessX (Apr 5, 2013)

The company is called ZyXEL and they seem to focus on offering network solutions to there customers but they do offer a free certification called ZCNP and also ZCNE which must be taken at one if there training locations.

I could not see a possible use in taking there course as they are not a reputable certification company.
Example:
I could simply make a certificate and say you have the JBSB from Jim Bob's University.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

ZyXel are a bona fide company. My knowledge of them is their modems, which I've found ok. There are many hardware companies out there who do their own training courses for their own products. And they're entitled to issue certificates that someone has been examined and found competent with their hardware.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

clyde123 said:


> ZyXel are a bona fide company. My knowledge of them is their modems, which I've found ok. There are many hardware companies out there who do their own training courses for their own products. And they're entitled to issue certificates that someone has been examined and found competent with their hardware.


They are indeed a genuine company. The point is that the certification won't help your career, and it's not going to get you a job.


----------

